# Suzuki Samurai with a plow



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

I had some people ask for pics of the plow mount so here they are.








Its a Western 6ft blade. I think the mounts are factory Western mounts. If its home made, they did a good job.

I does good plowing snow wesport , Its just not made to do a large parking lot. It will do it, but it will take some time. Its made to do small areas like parking spots at Apt. homes or drive ways.

Any more questions just ask.


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey that looks like a good rig I had one of those and it turned on a dime. Does it do well in the snow It doesn't weigh that much. Cool thou:waving:


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

WALKERS;376277 said:


> Hey that looks like a good rig I had one of those and it turned on a dime. Does it do well in the snow It doesn't weigh that much. Cool thou:waving:


The tires I have on their now SUCK in the snow. They will be changed soon. It needs a locker/spool in the rear, but does OK.

They weigh about 2200lbs.


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

*My Samurai*

Here are a couple of links to my own Samurai

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32145

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=32146


----------

